# Slag glass thumb pot



## RelicRaker (Sep 28, 2017)

This thing dropped out of a sidewall yesterday. Google says it's a slag glass thumb pot. Maybe 1940s?


----------



## botlguy (Sep 29, 2017)

It doesn't look like "Slag" glass to me but I don't know much. I've never heard of a "Thumb Pot" before. For what / how was it used?
Jim S


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 29, 2017)

A thumb pot is just a tiny flowerpot. Was at a diner this morning and they had a bunch (clay tho, not glass) as part of the decor. Thought it might be Jadeite but there are no markings.


----------



## linnea810 (Nov 27, 2017)

Akro Agate? 1930s


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 27, 2017)

linnea810 said:


> Akro Agate? 1930s


Cool. Thx. That site had so much stuff from 1960s ACLs back to embossed 1880s stuff.


----------

